# New here



## DrummerCD

Hi, I'm new here, already posted a thread. I just want to find a place we're I can have open discussion. 
Married 10 years 3 young kid. Sex could be better but it's ok. It's the only thing I want more of in fact, the rest of the relationship is near perfect.


----------

